# Bezel does not line up with dial



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

The bezel does not line up with the numbers on the dial. The dial looks like it's not aligned and the 45,50, and 55 second marks look obscured. Thoughts?


----------



## Nauticqua (Nov 27, 2013)

I could be wrong, but my thoughts are that, it's pretty cheap looking and probably a fake. If not, does it have an internal rotating bezel?


----------



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nauticqua said:


> I could be wrong, but my thoughts are that, it's pretty cheap looking and probably a fake. If not, does it have an internal rotating bezel?


The crown at the upper left hand corner rotates the bezel. Is there such a thing as a fake Muhle Glashutte?


----------



## Nauticqua (Nov 27, 2013)

nyc996x50 said:


> The crown at the upper left hand corner rotates the bezel. Is there such a thing as a fake Muhle Glashutte?


I agree with your thoughts on the bezel. There are fake glashutte's, but like I said, I could be wrong.

The printing, and crown specifically looked cheap to me IMO.


----------



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nauticqua said:


> I agree with your thoughts on the bezel. There are fake glashutte's, but like I said, I could be wrong.
> 
> The printing, and crown specifically looked cheap to me IMO.


I could have taken a nicer picture with a macro lens and better lighting but I didn't have the patience and that misalignment is really frustrating me!


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

It's real! No fake Muhle's out their. Not at least any I have seen.


----------



## Nauticqua (Nov 27, 2013)

nyc996x50 said:


> I could have taken a nicer picture with a macro lens and better lighting but I didn't have the patience and that misalignment is really frustrating me!


Ok, so did you try rotating the bezel with the 10 o'clock crown?


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

nyc996x50 said:


> The bezel does not line up with the numbers on the dial. The dial looks like it's not aligned and the 45,50, and 55 second marks look obscured. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1386019


I am sorry you are having that problem.

It appears the movement is not centered in the case. It looks
like it is shifted toward the "10" direction. A watchmaker could
check that out for you and may be able to fix it without too 
much trouble. Do you know of any good watchmakers in "nyc"?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Others do look similar, see pics in this thread MG Cockpit Timer COSC


----------



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

Nauticqua said:


> Ok, so did you try rotating the bezel with the 10 o'clock crown?


Yes. As suggested by rationaltime, the movement may not be centered in case.


----------



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

Fatz028 said:


> It's real! No fake Muhle's out their. Not at least any I have seen.


That's the main reason I avoided getting an Oris, Ball, and some of the other big names.


----------



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

stuffler said:


> Others do look similar, see pics in this thread MG Cockpit Timer COSC


Yes I noticed others. I was thinking either it's a manufacturers defect or the whole movement may have shifted over time.


----------



## mark1958 (Nov 30, 2012)

There are a couple of issues. One is the Bezel and the other is the strap. I am wondering where you purchased and under what conditions? Was it sold new… The strap seemed to be changed from the original. This particular watch model was discontinued a number of years back and i believe limited edition of about 1000.


----------



## nyc996x50 (Feb 9, 2014)

mark1958 said:


> There are a couple of issues. One is the Bezel and the other is the strap. I am wondering where you purchased and under what conditions? Was it sold new&#8230; The strap seemed to be changed from the original. This particular watch model was discontinued a number of years back and i believe limited edition of about 1000.


You're right about the strap. It is indeed rare and very hard to find. I like the design of this more so than the current line up.


----------

